# Fusion's in Action...



## gondelfahrer (17. April 2008)

Hallo Leute,
habe diesen Thread erstellt damit jeder seine Fahrten und Sprünge zeigen kann.
In letzter Zeit ist hier im Fusion Forum wenig los, mal sehen was wir zusammen bekommen. 
Zeigt also mal Eure Fusion's in freier Wildbahn


----------



## Hansman77 (18. April 2008)

Ist das etwa mein geliebtes Bad Wilbbad auf dem Bild??? Sieht aus wie der Gang-Bang???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gondelfahrer (19. April 2008)

Das sind die Filthy Trails in Belgien.


----------



## 0815p (19. April 2008)

ist zwar ka sprung, aber egal






[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## kubikjch (20. April 2008)

Auch von mir ein Bild.
Location: Fränkische Schweiz


----------



## Whiplash 87 (21. April 2008)

Bitte Schön
Home Trail



Home Trail



Home Trail



Willingen WC Strecke



Rennen auf dem Home Trail



altes Roadgap 



Wheels of Speed ( da hat das Whiplash echt gelitten)




Das sollte erst ma reichen 

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## Schreiner (21. April 2008)

Hey peter, sehr geiles erstes Bild


----------



## 0815p (21. April 2008)

Schreiner schrieb:


> Hey peter, sehr geiles erstes Bild



ist am lago aufm 422er


----------



## Schreiner (21. April 2008)

Danke den werden wir wohl mal testen müssen.


----------



## raschaa (22. April 2008)

auf das der Thread wächst...


----------



## apache (23. April 2008)

So mal paar Bilder von meinem Whiplash in freier Wildbahn...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <JoKo> (23. April 2008)

da mache ich auch noch mit


----------



## Schreiner (24. April 2008)

von dem northshore drop würde ich nichtmal mit Fallschirm springen  Respekt


----------



## DickesB (27. April 2008)

warum zeigt es das Bild net an? Was kann man da falsch machen?


----------



## <JoKo> (27. April 2008)

musst den Link von "Großes Bild" kopieren


----------



## DickesB (27. April 2008)

@Joko
Vielen Dank


----------



## apache (27. April 2008)

war heut auch ma wieder ne kleine runde meim whippi unterwegs...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeerider81 (29. April 2008)

Nicht viel Action, aber Spaß hats gemacht!!


----------



## Schreiner (29. April 2008)

und das obwohl wir falsch rum gefahren sind Herr Freeerider81


----------



## hankpank (2. Mai 2008)

@ apache
Geile Fotos!!!


----------



## Schreiner (3. Mai 2008)

Nach kreuzband OP mein Freak EX das erste mal in freier Wildbahn und nicht mehr ständig beim asphalt fräsen unterwegs. Muss noch bissel aufpassen Knieorthese und Protektoren übereinander sind irgendwie seltsam


----------



## derfreaker (8. Mai 2008)

noch ein paar fotos:
1. im muldenkipper



2. im muldenkipper1



3. im saarland



4. lac blanc


----------



## derfreaker (8. Mai 2008)

fubbes gemacht: oh bilder waren schon da...


----------



## Toni Montana (15. Mai 2008)

Und von mir eins!!!!


----------



## gondelfahrer (15. Mai 2008)

Oh, cool, sogar mit passendem Trikot...


----------



## Knurrhahn (15. Mai 2008)

Fusions. Ohne Trottelapostroph.

Ich mit Whiplash EX in St. Luc






Erzengel mit Whiplash in Bellwald





Ich mit vorserien Whiplash EX in Bellwald





P mit Whiplash in Engelberg





Ex mit Freak in Crans





Ich mit Freak am Mega in AdH










Dickes Gap in Bex mit Whiplash EX


----------



## BananaJoe (15. Mai 2008)

Ich fahre auch ab und an mal.... 

Winterberg Downhill:




Winterberg Slopestyle:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyclo (15. Mai 2008)

Alles Whiplash

Bellwald - Freundin





Bellwald - ich





Bellwald - Freundin










Arosa - ich





Bellwald - ich





Bellwald - Freundin





Arosa - ich





Filzbach - Freundin















Tessin Mt. Tamaro - ich


----------



## Chris82 (15. Mai 2008)

Gibts bikende (und ich mein nich cc) Freundinen beim Kauf eines zweiten Fusions dazu oder wo bekommt ihr sowas her. Durch die FF-Schlitze kann man lecker mädchens erahnen. Und Sport hält ja bekanntlich straff.
Nich auszuhalten wenn man sich überlegt wie gigantisch es wären nach einem fetten Downhill noch ne nummer zu schieben. Während dich scheiben noch nicht ganz abgekühlt sind.


----------



## cyclo (16. Mai 2008)

Freeride Race Hemberg (CH)


----------



## Knurrhahn (16. Mai 2008)

Chris82 schrieb:


> Gibts bikende (und ich mein nich cc) Freundinen beim Kauf eines zweiten Fusions dazu oder wo bekommt ihr sowas her. Durch die FF-Schlitze kann man lecker mädchens erahnen. Und Sport hält ja bekanntlich straff.
> Nich auszuhalten wenn man sich überlegt wie gigantisch es wären nach einem fetten Downhill noch ne nummer zu schieben. Während dich scheiben noch nicht ganz abgekühlt sind.


----------



## <JoKo> (16. Mai 2008)

schon krass, aber sowat wünscht sich wohl jeder biker wa^^


----------



## Knurrhahn (16. Mai 2008)

Eigentlich nur solche, die nie was abkriegen.


----------



## Chris82 (16. Mai 2008)

Knurrhahn schrieb:


> Eigentlich nur solche, die nie was abkriegen.



Son schwachfug.

wenn ich wenigstens mal von einer gutaussehenden Freeriderin nen Korb bekommen würde, wär das schon mal ne Verbesserung um 1000%. 
ABer die sind anscheind alle unter verschluss gehalten.
schicke CC-Mäuschen gibts ja genug.


----------



## Freeerider81 (16. Mai 2008)

Ich hab auch mal wieder ein paar Bilder!





















Danke an Schreiner und Andy für die Bilder!!!!!


----------



## Schreiner (26. Mai 2008)

Schöner Trail irgendwo im Lechtal, muss alllerdings hart erkämpft werden, steiler uphill, schieben und zum Schluss ist tragen angesagt. Leider kommt wie immer die Steilheit des Geländes nicht rüber. 





Is zwar kein Fusion auf dem Rücken des jungen Mannes aber es ist ausnahmsweise erlaubt da die Gabel an seinem Whippi momentan defekt is.

Deswegen auch nicht mehr Bilder vom Freeerider81 da er irgendwie auf der ganzen Abfahrt "nur" so ein cc Bike dabei hatte  
Und da ich der Knipser bin und Freeerider81 der Filmer gibt es dieses mal nur 1 Fusion Bild das was taugt, aber ein paar min Film mit nem Fusion drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DickesB (26. Mai 2008)

Meiner einer beim Corner-Jump in Winterberg...




Driftäääääään....


----------



## pisskopp (26. Mai 2008)

Mit gezogener Bremse... Buuuuuuuuuhh


----------



## bikulus (28. Mai 2008)

So nun auch mal was von mir und meinem Freak, vor kurzem im Wald mit schönem Stein
Bikulus


----------



## Schreiner (30. Juni 2008)

Das Forum vor dem einschlafen aufwecke!!!!!!!!!!

War gestern mit Freeerider81 mal wieder unterwegs.
















Aufstieg, runter ging es auf der etwas steileren Seite vom Joch wobei der Aufstieg mit den 17 Kilo auf dem Rücken schon zäh war.


----------



## Welli (1. Juli 2008)

Freeriden in Ischgl mit Freak Ex. Das Bild ist leider unscharf, das Bike dafür umso schärfer...






Danach noch schnell ein Sträuslein gepflückt für die Holde zuhause.


----------



## Welli (1. Juli 2008)

noch was: die Farbe des Bikes kann ich jedem nur empfehlen.

Die Kuh******* (die****** macht das System, dann nenn ichs halt KUHKACKE), die sich penetrant und massig am Rahmen angesammelt hat, fällt gar nicht auf!

Geile Sache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pisskopp (2. Juli 2008)

jo, für die Hüpfer kannst auch nen normales nehmen, aber wie macht sich der Lenkwinkel bemerkbar? Hast Du nen Vergleich zum alten FREAK ??
Die Farbe ist geil, da sieht Kuhkacke aus wien Tarnmuster...


----------



## Welli (2. Juli 2008)

Genau das ist der Unterschied. Steile, felsige Abwärtspassagen, gößere Stufen und Felsblöcke (Wildbad Downhill) nimmt man natürlich deutlich relaxter. Größere Drops (für mich so 1 m, mehr nicht) selbst ins Flat gehen problemlos, solchen Mauern begegne ich ab und an auf unseren Home-Trails. Das Mehrgewicht ist kaum spürbar. Und das "schlechte Gewissen, was man seinem guten Freak alles zumutet" ist plötzlich weg.


----------



## pisskopp (2. Juli 2008)

wie ist mit der Wendigkeit im Singletrail?? Bin Ein SX gefahren und deer KLenkwinkel war die Hölle, auch das abkippen bergauf...


----------



## Schreiner (2. Juli 2008)

Geht mir mit meinem EX auch so, extrem verblockte steile trails sind mit dem flacheren Lenkwinkel deutlich besser zu fahren.


----------



## pisskopp (2. Juli 2008)

ok, dann bleib ich häppie, Merci


----------



## Schreiner (2. Juli 2008)

Stopp du hattest vorher zeitgleich getippt, mein Text war nicht auf Dich bezogen. Das abkippen merkst nur im stand beim fahren nicht und du gewöhnst dich sauschnell an die reserven bergab.
Ich würde ja für extrem verblockte und steil Pfade gerne mal ne 180er gabel testen dann hast nen Lenkwinkel von 65,2 oder so und noch einmal ein bisschen längeren Radstand. Währe echt mal für ganz knifflige stellen einen Versuch wert is aber ja nicht erlaubt zudem hab ich auch keine 180er gabel im Schrank liegen.


----------



## pisskopp (4. Juli 2008)

ich wünsch mir eher mein 07 er Freak 2cm länger und Lenkwinkel 66/67 Grad...aber of Top.


----------



## hankpank (27. Juli 2008)

das war portes du soleil...




...viel zu kurz


----------



## pisskopp (28. Juli 2008)

joo da bekomm ich bald auch noch ein paar pics von... Morzine, der Trail rockt... finde die Einfahrt aber spannender als diesen Sprung..
greetz


----------



## hankpank (28. Juli 2008)

hehe... die Strecke is insgesamt sehr stimmig. Aber bin froh überhaupt Fotos zu haben. Man kommt da ja zu nüscht außer biken und essen 
Chatel war der hammer. Vergleiche mit Deutschland sind absolut lächerlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pisskopp (28. Juli 2008)

Die Abfahrt wennd von Chatel wieder nach Morzine kommst, Naturtrails, des isses Bam bam


----------



## hankpank (28. Juli 2008)

jo! auch der vom chavannes ganz links isn traum oder der canyon. poar. ich darf gar nich dran denken.


----------



## föhnflieger (22. August 2008)

war ne Klasse Abfahrt


----------



## derfreaker (22. August 2008)

föhnflieger schrieb:


> war ne Klasse Abfahrt


he flieger, biste da grade am sch.... oder warum haste den allerwertesten so weit hinten?. nee spass beiseite war bestimmt ne tolle abfahrt auf den schiefer platten und freie sicht auf alles. happy trails...


----------



## Osti (23. August 2008)

was von vorletzter Woche


----------



## gebirgsradler (23. August 2008)

wo isn des ?? ist das ein whiplash ?


----------



## BananaJoe (23. August 2008)

Tolle Bilder. Wetter und Bike 1a.


----------



## Osti (23. August 2008)

ist "nur" ein Freak. Im Hintergrund sieht man die Zugspitze, damit dürfte es ungefähr klar sein, oder`


----------



## Osti (31. August 2008)

neuer Stoff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikulus (31. August 2008)

Freak artgerecht gehalten


----------



## Schreiner (1. September 2008)

Haben kaum Bilder gemacht am WE

Waren auf der anderen Seite der Zugspitze unterwegs.


----------



## specnic (14. Oktober 2008)

hui, echt geiler fred.


----------



## specnic (14. Oktober 2008)

hier mal mein freak in action. ist in lenzerheide am rothorn


----------



## urbanpogladic (19. Oktober 2008)

Grettings from Slowenia!!


----------



## DJT (20. November 2008)

mal was von mir





wem's gefällt: 
http://ibc-kalender-galerie2008.transalp.biz/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=-33&pos=2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## specnic (24. November 2008)

das schwarze terminator ist der hammer


----------



## daniel_k (6. Mai 2009)




----------



## raschaa (7. Juni 2009)

Mal ein bißchen was freakiges....


----------



## specnic (18. Juni 2009)

hey raschaa, coole bilder!!
PS: verkaufe mein freak gr M


----------



## Freeerider81 (1. Juli 2009)

Feierabendrunde gesternabend 

Fotos: schreiner
Fahrer: ich


----------



## Moe's Tavern (1. Juli 2009)

hier ein Raid SL in Action:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/188758


----------



## L0cke (3. Juli 2009)

zwar nicht die beste qualie, 150 euro cam sein dank, aber dafür ein schickes fusion 

Rider:daniel_k
Fotograf:L0cke


----------



## specnic (3. Juli 2009)

sehr geile pics...vorallem das terminator ist der hammer


----------



## gondelfahrer (3. Juli 2009)

Täusche ich mich oder ist das Daniel_k's Terminator?
Wie zuverlässig sind denn Deine DeeTraks? 
Bei meinen brechen mir laufend Speichen....


----------



## gondelfahrer (3. Juli 2009)

WhipEX in freier Laufbahn....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L0cke (3. Juli 2009)

L0cke schrieb:


> zwar nicht die beste qualie, 150 euro cam sein dank, aber dafür ein schickes fusion
> 
> Rider:daniel_k
> Fotograf:L0cke





specnic schrieb:


> sehr geile pics...vorallem das terminator ist der hammer



hehe , thx

 p.s klick mal auf das letzte der drei bilder und schau mal auf den titel 




gondelfahrer schrieb:


> Täusche ich mich oder ist das Daniel_k's Terminator?
> Wie zuverlässig sind denn Deine DeeTraks?
> Bei meinen brechen mir laufend Speichen....



ja ist daniel_k , steht auch drüber 
Also deetracks, wie es mit daniel_k seinen steht weiß ich nicht, ich persönlich hatte selber mal welche, meine haben gehalten, vom feirefizo de auch, aber sack schwer, da gibts schönere laufräder die genaus stabiel sind  , das mit den speichen, also wenn die dir dauernd wegbrechen würd ich mal sagen, das diese nicht gleichmäßig angezogen sind, dann brechen die mal nähmlich gerne, lass mal bei actionsports machen, die haben eine maschiene, die spannt schön gleichmäßig an  

eine alternative, felge evtl je nach einsatzzweck lieber ne ex 729 m ist etwas schwerer, dafür etwas breiter und auch wahrscheinlich nochmal stabieler, daniel_k hat so eine kombo am hinterrad .


----------



## daniel_k (6. Juli 2009)

das is kein orginal dee traks mehr da sind anderes speichen und nippel reingekommen 
sapim speichen 1,8 auf 2,0mm und dt swiss alunippel
achso bis jetzt hab ich noch nicht nachzentriert und ich bin fast jedes we in willingen


----------



## flowbike (19. Juli 2009)

Hier mal ein Foto von mir mit meinem Freak in Alta Rezia, hinterm Suvrettapass Richtung Val Bever. Nix spektakuläres, aber ich finde es schön.


----------



## 0815p (24. Juli 2009)

[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## flowbike (24. Juli 2009)

hui, das sieht aber steil aus. Ist das ein Whiplash?


----------



## bikulus (24. Juli 2009)

so will auch mal wieder mein Freak in aktion zeigen. Letzte Woche auf ner genialen Freeride Tour
Bikulus


----------



## 0815p (25. Juli 2009)

flowbike schrieb:


> hui, das sieht aber steil aus. Ist das ein Whiplash?



ne, ein freak


----------

